# Lumenok question



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I picked up a set of Lumenok's but when I tried to add them to my arrows they were way too loose and would just fall out. The instructions said to NOT use any glue. 

Have any of you had this problem and solved it or do I need to return these?


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Nockturnals are way better in my opinion. I tried Lumenocks and has similar problems, but biggest issue was they came on accidentally and batteries were all dead. No problems with the Nockturnals so far.


----------



## onemorecast19 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Agree*

Take em back n get the nockturnals much easier to use. On back of pack tells u which one to buy for ur arrows


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

All the above!!!
Sounds like you got some that don't fit. Been a long time since I bought those kind, but they fit my arrows. Just didn't come on half the time. Look on the package and see if they are for a certain type of arrow. Nockturnals have about 4 or 5 different sizes. Just look on the back to see which one fits your needs.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

The problem I had with Lumenok's is after they pass thru the animal, if by chance they hit something solid (rib) as they exit, they turn off. I changed to Nocturnals and problem solved. I love watching the lightning bold as it strikes the target!!


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

I like it when it hits the target and pops out the other side still lit up. Lumenocks I had trouble with working (coming on and staying on). Nockturnals don't have replaceable battery and are difficult to turn off if you don't have something pointed to slide the switch. You could take your broadhead off and turn it off with that so it shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Lumenoks have worked well for me and are much brighter than the Nocturnals. You have the wrong size for the arrows your using. What shaft are you shooting?


----------

